# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Кодекс семейной чести

## Irina

*Кодекс семейной чести*

В 1930-х годах Джеймс Тербер опубликовал серию карикатур «Война полов», в которой фигурировали странные и крайне недружелюбно настроенные женщины, пожирающие беспомощных мужчин. Вообще статьям, книгам и эссе, рассматривающим отношения между мужчиной и женщиной как военный плацдарм, несть числа. Если задуматься, то действительно в каждом из нас спрятано маленькое министерство обороны. Готовое по первому требованию перейти к атаке. Мы боимся потерять себя в партнере. Боимся боли, которую он может причинить. И, конечно, готовы защищаться. А на войне как на войне: должны быть свои правила.

Когда-то в Японии образовалось сословие воинов. Со временем их мировоззрение было оформлено в неписаный кодекс поведения под названием «бусидо». Это был свод правил поведения для «идеального» воина.

Бусидо в переводе означает «путь самурая, воина» («буси» - воин, «до» - путь). Кроме того, слово «до» переводится ещё и как «мораль», это понятие схоже с китайским «дао». Следовательно, бусидо - это еще и «морально-этический» кодекс. Который можно попробовать приложить не только к далеким японским реалиям, но и к обычным будням семейной жизни.

Нужно отметить, что самураев заботило в основном то, как достойно встретить свою смерть. Для семьи смерть – это развод.

1. «Истинная храбрость заключается в том, чтобы жить, когда правомерно жить, и умереть, когда правомерно умереть».

Первая мысль из кодекса, которую золотыми буквами необходимо отлить на дверях всех ЗАГСов. Если в семье всем ее членам хорошо и комфортно, если плюсы перевешивают минусы, если дома – лад и порядок – правомерно жить. Если вы мучаете друг друга, вечерами не хочется возвращаться домой, а обществу мужа ты предпочитаешь кофе с подругой – необходимо проявить храбрость и признаться в том, что смерть этих отношений станет полезной для всех.

2. «К смерти следует идти с ясным сознанием того, что надлежит делать самураю и что унижает его достоинство».

Мысль из предыдущего абзаца продолжается. Итак, решение принято. Теперь нужно пропустить его сквозь себя и, не унизив ни своего достоинства, ни достоинства своего партнера, как минимум, начать разговор. Кстати, расходиться во время ссоры нельзя ни в коем случае. Даже если ты приняла решение о расставании еще до нее. Использовать ссору как повод – тем более.

3. «Следует взвешивать каждое слово и неизменно задавать себе вопрос, правда ли то, что собираешься сказать».

Без комментариев.

4. «Необходимо быть умеренным в еде и избегать распущенности».

Ну да, все правильно. Женам нравятся кубики на животах своих мужей. Мужьям нравятся стройные ноги и подтянутые фигуры жен. О распущенности и ее влиянии на отношения даже и говорить как-то странно.

5. «В делах повседневных помнить о смерти и хранить это слово в сердце».

Если каждый день ты будешь помнить о том, что можешь потерять своего любимого человека, который такой родной и который настолько близок сейчас, то этой потери может и не произойти. Мементо мори…

6. «Уважать правило «ствола и ветвей». Забыть его - значит никогда не постигнуть добродетели, а человек, пренебрегающий добродетелью сыновней почтительности, не есть самурай. Родители - ствол дерева, дети - его ветви».

Тут японские воины вообще напрямую диктуют нам правила поведения внутри семьи. И совершенно справедливо, что характерно.

7. «Если на войне самураю случится проиграть бой и он должен будет сложить голову, ему следует гордо назвать своё имя и умереть с улыбкой без унизительной поспешности».

Умение признавать свои ошибки и просить прощения – качество, которое в семейной жизни очень трудно переоценить.

8. «Обладающий лишь грубой силой не достоин звания самурая. Не говоря уж о необходимости изучения наук, воин должен использовать досуг для упражнений в поэзии и постижения чайной церемонии».

Ага-ага. А также обязан учиться готовить, дарить цветы не только по праздникам и относиться к маме жены как к сюзерену, никогда не ложась спать ногами в сторону ее резиденции.

9. «Возле своего дома самурай может соорудить скромный чайный павильон, в котором надлежит использовать новые картины-какэмоно, современные скромные чашки и налакированный керамический чайник».

И вообще вить гнездо. Вместе со второй половинкой.

10. «Верность, справедливость и мужество суть три природные добродетели самурая».

Добавь еще парочку по вкусу. Хотя, мне кажется, этих трех действительно может оказаться достаточно.

Ты можешь сказать: не в Японии живем, времена самураев прошли давно и семья – не война. Все так. Только мне кажется, что отношения между мужчиной и женщиной с того времени не сильно изменились. И поводы для раздоров во всех странах похожи. А вот статистика разводов очень даже разная. В Японии цифры одни из самых низких в мире. Процент разводов не превышает здесь 20-25. Для сравнения, по данным на 2003 год во Франции разводится треть супругов, в США – больше половины.
О чем-то это да говорит.

----------

